# الجرار الزراعى ... سلسلة كاملة مجمعة بإذن الله تكوين .. اهمية .. اختيار .. صيانة



## me4me (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
فى إطار النهوض بقسم هندسة النظم الزراعية سوف يتم تقسيم المواضيع الى ما يتصل بفروعها وأولى الفروع التى سوف نتكلم عنها بإستفاضة " هندسة القوى والآلات الزراعية" وإذا ذكر هذا الفرع وهو من اكثر الفروع حبا إلى قلبى ذكر أهم عنصر فى هذا الفرع الا وهو الجرار الزراعى 
الجرار الزراعى هو مصدر القدرة الرئيسى فى المزرعة يقوم بتشغيل العديد من الآلات الأخرى كآلات التبييل او رفع المياه عن طريق مأخد ال pto أو طارة الإدارة كما فى ماكينة الدراس او جر الآلات كالمحاريث وخلافه 
ولنبدأ مع الجرار لابد من تقسيم الموضوع إلى أجزاء 
1- تكوين الجرار 
2- الأهمية من وجوده فى المزرعة ولماذا هو عصب أى مزرعة
3- التشغيل السليم للجرار
4- الاعطال الواردة الحدوث والصيانة اللازمة لها 

نسأل الله التوفيق والسداد فى عرض مادة محترمة


----------



## me4me (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ما هوالجرار ؟





​الجرارات الزراعية هي وسائل النقل ذات محرك عالي القدرة، مجهزة بعجلات أو بجنزير، ليقوم بمهام زراعية أو ريفية أو في الغابات. وحيث أن معظم الاعمال التي يقوم بها تتلخص بالجر إما للمحاريث أو الألات الضخمة فإنه اصطلح على تسميته جرار.
أمثلة على المهام التي يقوم بها:
جر المقطورات أو لنقل آلات الزراعية كمحراث، موزعات السماد، ورشاشات المبيد الحشرية، وغير ذلك. بفضل زوائد حديدية في الخلف.
حمل الملحقات أو المعدات المركبة سواء في المقدمة(الشوكة، المجرفة الهيدروليكية، إلخ.)، أو في أكثر الأحيان من الخلف (المحاريث، الأمشاط الدوارة، وآلات السحق، وغير ذلك.)، بفضل أذرع للرفع.

إن للجرارات الزراعي أربع عجلات على الأغلب، العجلات الخلفية هي التي تتحرك وتمتاز بقطر كبير مقرانة بالأمامية التي تكون الموجهة لسير. حيث الجرارات ثنائية الدفع أصبحت نادرة وذالك نظراً لأن المزارعين يطلبون جرارات أقوى وأكثر ثباتا على الأرض (القوة ليس لها علاقة مع عدد عجلات الدفع. باستخدام الدفع الرباعي يمكن أن تحسن قدرة الجرار على السحب ولكن تجعل الجرار يستهلك طاقة أكثر ،و الجرارات الأكثر قوة تباع فقط بالدفع الرباعي، مع إمكانية إضافة عجلات مزدوجة). مركزالقيادة للجرار يمكن أن يكون مفتوح أو يمكن تركب كابينة. الجرارات الحديثة أباحة أكثر راحة (تعليق المقصورة، والتكييف، ومقعد والإطارات).

مم يتكون الجرار الزراعى ؟
تتكون الجرارات الزراعية من 
1- المحرك





2-جهاز نقل الحركة




3-الجهاز الفرقى


4-جهاز توحيد الحركة (الغاء الجهاز الفرقى)





5-مجموعة الهيدروليك 





6- اجهزة تعليق المعدات الزراعية امامى وخلفى





7- ادوات الاتزان ( الاثقال الخلفية والامامية) 





البلوك الموجود فى الامام هو للإتزان 
8-اجهزة تخفيض السرعات( sun gear)





9-اجهزة التحكم والتوجية 





10-عمود الادارة الخلفى وبعض الجرارات مزود بعمود ادارة امامى واجهزة تعليق امامية


----------



## me4me (20 سبتمبر 2013)

تطورت صناعة الجرارات الزراعية فى السنوات الاخيره تطورا كبيرا ولم تعد قيادة الجرار الزراعى كما فى السابق 

والاجزاء الرئيسية 
المحرك وهو لا يختلف عن اى محرك سيارة 
جهاز وصل وفصل الحركة (الدبرياج) او القابض
تقريبا نفس الدبرياج الخاص بالسيارارات الا انه يوجد دبرياج اخر لعمود الادارة الخلفى 
الجير بوكس
ويتكون من عدة مجموعات
مجموعة سريعة ... مجموعة متوسطة السرعه... مجموع بطيئة .... وفى بعض الجرارات مجموعه بطيئة جدا .... وجموعه خلفية
هذه هى المجموعات الاساسية
وهناك اربع او خمس سرعات اخرى 
يمكن تعشيق الاربع او الخمس سرعات مع كل مجموعه على حدى بمعنى انه يوجد اربع اوخمس سرعات سريعة.... اربع او خمس سرعات متوسطة...اربع او خمس سرعات بطيئة جدا... اربع او خمس سرعات خلفية وذلك حتى يمكن استخدام السراعات المناسبة لكل عملية زراعية
اى عدد السراعات فى الجرار اذا كان هناك خمس مجموعات وخمس سرعات فانه لديك 20 سرعة امامية وخمس سرعات خلفية تقدمت صناعة الجيربوكس واصبحت هيدروماتيك واصبح هناك عدد لا نهائى من السرعات الامامية والخلفية
الجهاذ الفرقى مثله مثل الموجود فى السيارات الى انه مزود بخاصية اخرة وهى انه يمكن اغاء النظام الفرقى او ما يسمى بنظام توحيد الاكسات
بعد ذلك ياتى نظام تخفيض السراعات النهائية وهى ما تسمى بمجموعة الصن جير واهمية ذلك هو الحصول على قدرة وعزم دوران على العجلات الخلفية
بعد ذلك العجلات الخلفية وهى كبيرة وعريضة ولها شكل خاص ليناسب العملية الزراعية ولا يؤدى الى كبس التربة
بعد ذلك اجهزة التعليق الثابتة وهى عبارة عن قاطرة مثبتة بالجرار
جهاز الهيدروليك
عبارة عن طلمبة هيدروليك تناسب حجم الجرار من حيث التصرف(تصرف الطلمبة لتر/ثانية) مواسير لنقل الزيت من الخزان الى الطلمبة الى وحدة التحكم 
والجرارت مقسمة الى اربع فئات 
الفئة الاولى تبدا من 25 حصان الى 60
الفئة الثانية من 60 الى 100
الفئة الثالثة من 100 الى 150
الفئى الرابع اكثر من 150 حصان فرملى ( على جهاز الجر)
الفئات الثلاثة الاولى غالبا ما يكون لها اجهزة تعليق هيدروليك وهى عبارة عن ثلاثة نقاط والالات على تركب او تعمل مع هذه الجرارات تسمى الات معلقة
الفئة الرابعة هى مخصصة لجر المعدات والالات التى تعمل مع هذه الجرارت تسمى الات مجرورة ومنها الشبه معلقة
وتوجد مخارج هيدروليك لتوصيلها الى المعدات التى تحتاج الى قوة هيدروليك مثل المقطورات والات اخرى مثل المحاريث الشبة معلقة او الدسك هارو 
وتوجد وحدات للتحكم الهيدروليكى منها الاحادى ومنها الثنائى
ويوجد بالجرار ما يسم بعمود الادارة الخلفى وهذا العمود له سرعتين الاولى 1000 لفة والثانية 540 لفة /دقيقة
وهى لتشغيل المعدات الزراعية مثل حاصدات البرسيم والات تقطيع الذرة والمرشات الارضية والات الزراعة الهوائية
ويمكن تركيب طلمبة هيدروليك على عمود الادارة الخلفى لتشغيل معدات اخرى مثل حاصدات البطاطس وخلافة

اجهزة الاتزان
وهى عبارة عن اثقال تضاف على العجل الخلفى والعجل الامامى وفى مقدمة الجرار وهى هامة جدا
فى تلاوانه الاخيرة تقدمت صناعة الجرارات الزراعية بشكل كبير لتواكب التطور التكنولوجى واصبح فى الامكان الحصول على ادق التفاصيل من معدلات الانتاج للجرار كل ما تتخيلة حتى اذا كان هناك خطا او احتمال حدوث مشكلة فانه يعطى انذار


----------



## me4me (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ومع أول مكون وهو قلب الجرار النابض بالطاقة ومصدر الطاقة ألا وهو المحرك 
يوجد نوعان من المحركات 
1- محرك ديزل وهو الأكثر شيوعا فى الجرارات
2- محرك بنزين اقل فى الاستخدام ولكنه يظل موجودا ومشاركا ف بعض طرازات الجرارات

أولا مكونات محرك الديزل :-




في عام 1893 م حصل رودلف ديزل على براءة اختراع محرك ذي إشعال ذاتي وهو ما يسمى بمحرك ديزل











[h=3]مميزات المحرك الديزل[/h] 1-كفاءة حرارية عالية نتيجة زيادة نسبة الانضغاط في المحركات الديزل وينتج عن ذالك انخفاظ نسبة الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود 2-قلة حدوث الحرائق
3- المحرك الديزل توليد عزم دوران كبير عند السرعات المنخفضة 4-نواتج احتراق اقل ضررا مقارنه بمحركات البنزين 5-طول العمر الافتراضي للمحرك
6-رخص الوقود المستخدم

[h=3]عيوب المحرك الديزل[/h] 1-كبر وزن المحرك الديزل (مقارنه في محرك البنزين ) 
2-ظهور الدخان عند الأحمال المختلفة 
3-دقة صيانة منظومة الحقن 
4-تسارع المحرك بطيء (مقارنه في محرك البنزين )

[h=3]الفرق بين المحرك الديزل والبنزين الديزل[/h] 1-لا يوجد في دائرة الإشعال ( دلكو و كويل و بواجي و اسلاك بواجي ) 
2-استبدال الكلبريتر أو البخاخ (بأنواعه ) ب مضخة ديزل فى المحرك الديزل
3- اختلاط الوقود والهواء يكون داخل عرفة الاحتراق بينما البنزين يكون خراجه

كيف يعمل المحرك الديزل عمل محرك الديزل مشابه لحد كبير للمحرك البنزين ولكن يختلف عنه انه يكون الإشعال جبري (عن طريق ضغط المكبس (البستم ) بدلا عن البوجي في محرك البنزين )
شوط السحب يتم في هذه المرحلة فتح صمام الهواء ومن ثم دخول الهواء إلى غرفة الاحتراق ويعتمد كمية الهواء الداخل على حجم المحرك و إبعاد الاسطوانة وشكل تصميم مجاري السحب شوط الضغط يتم في هذه المرحلة ضغط الهواء بداخل الاسطوانة
1-نسبة الانضغاط حوالي 1:20 في المحركات المزودة بالشاحن التربييني
2-نسبة الانضغاط 1:18 في المحركات العادية 
3-ضغط الانضغاط 30-55 بار تقريبا 
4-درجة حرارة الهواء 500- 750 درجه مئوية تقريبا وكل هذا يساعد على الاشتعال الذاتي عند الحقن
شوط القدرة يتم في هذه المرحلة الاستفادة من الشغل الناتج من عملية الاحتراق شوط العادم يفتح صمام العادم لكي يتم طرد الغاز الناتج عن عملية الاحتراق
أنواع المضخات الديزل فى المحرك الديزل يوجد نوعان من المضخات الأول مضخة دائرية الثانية مضخة مستقيم
اليمنى دائريه اليسري مستقيمه
اشكال مختلف من المضخات
أنواع الرشاشات ( بخاخات ) فى المحرك
1-مباشر
2-غير مباشر
مقارنه بينهما المحرك الديزل المحرك البنزيم
شمعات التسخين تجهز محركات الحق الغير المباشر أو بعض المحركات الصغيرة الحديثة ذات الحقن المباشر بدائرة كهربية متصلة بشمعات تسخين تركب بجوار الرشاش وبداخل غرف الاحتراق للتسخين الهواء بداخلها للمساعدة المحرك تشغيلة في حالات الطقس الباردة أو توقف المحرك لفترات طويلة دون العمل وتركب بوضع تكون فيه قريبة من الرشاش (البخاخ )
إشكال غرف الاحتراق في المحرك الديزل يتم تجهيز الخليط الهواء والوقود بداخل غرفة الاحتراق وبحسب جودة هذا الخليط يتم الاحتراق الكامل أو العكس هذه نموذج من غرفة احترق (حركة دورا نية )
وفي النهاية ارجوا ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم من لديه اضافه فلا يبخل بها او من لديه سؤال فاليسال ودمتم سالميين
و هذا بحث اخر
تأكيد للمعلومات
يعتبر محرك الديزل من محركات الاحتراق الداخلي حيث يقوم بتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية الكامنة في وقود (زيت الغاز)إلى طاقة حركية. أول من اخترع المحرك الديزل هو رودولف ديزل في عام 1892 و الهدف من وراء هذا الإختراع هو إيجاد محرك ذو كفاءة أعلى من كفاءة محرك البنزين. وتأتي الزيادة في الكفاءة من إرتفاع نسبة االضغط (compresses ratio) في المحركات الديزل حيث تتراوح ما بين 1:14 إلى 1:25 أما البنزين فيتراوح ما بين 1:8 إلى 1:12 و كما هو معروف أن كفاءة المحرك تتناسب طرديا مع نسبة االضغط.
[h=3]مما يتكون المحرك الديزل ؟[/h] 
يتكون المحرك من مجموعه من المكابس (البساتم) تتناوب في حركة إزاحة ذهابا وإيابا من أجل إدارة عمود ( الكرنك ) وبذلك تتولُّد حركة دورانية من حركه ترددية منتظمة.
[h=3]كيفية عمل المحرك الديزل:.[/h] 
شرح كيفية عمل الكباس (البستم) الواحد يهبط الكباس في الاسطوانه المحكمة الغلق(السلندر) علية ليسحب الهواء ويملاء به (الفراغ)(السعة اللترية) داخل الأسطوانة. عند صعود الكباس (البستم) يقوم بضغط الهواء كلما اقترب من أعلى الأسطوانة. وعند مكان معين من صعوده يتم حقن الديزل اللازم للإشتعال. تحت الضغط العالي والحرارة الكافية الناتجة عن الضغط مع وجود (وقود) يحدث احتراق قوي كاف لدفع الكباس إلى أسفل الأسطوانة. يتصل الكباس (البستم) ب أجزاء ميكانيكية، تعمل على تحويل حركة البستم إلى حركة دوران وذلك عن طريق عمود الكرنك دورة المحرك: تتكون دورة المحرك من أربع مراحل هي:
1/ السحب. 2/ الانضغاط. 3/ الإشتعال أو الإحتراق. 4/ العادم. 
1-مرحلة السحب : يتم فيها سحب الهواء فقط داخل السلندر عن طريق نزول المكبس او البستم إلى الاسفل -مرحلة الانضغاط : بصعود البستم إلى الاعلى تتم عملية ضغط الهواء المسحوب من المرحلة الاولى وعند نسبة ضغط معينة يتم ضخ الوقود (الديزل) مرحلة الاشتعال او الاحتراق : تتم عملية انفجار تقوم بازاحة البستم بقوة إلى الاسفل وينتج هذا الانفجار نتيجة لضغط الهواء والوقود معا العادم : بصعود البستم إلى الاعلى وفتح صمام العادم يتم طرد العوادم إلى تخلفت نتيجة الاشتعال الذى حدث في المرحلة السابقة
ما هو الفرق بين المحرك الديزل والمحرك البنزين؟(حشرحة بالعامية)
من حيث طريقة عمل كل منهما 
1- المحرك دة بيشتغل بالديزل والمحرك دة بيشتغل بالبنزين 
2- في دورة المحرك : في المحرك الديزل البستم بينزل ويسحب هواء بس اما في المحرك البنزين البستم بينزل ويسحب هواء ورشة بنزين
3- عملية ضخ الوقود في المحرك الديزل بتتم في المرحلة الثانية اما في البنزين تتم في المرحلة الاولى 
4-عملية الاحتراق في المحرك البنزبن تحتاج إلى شموع اشعال (البوجيهات) اما في المحرك الديزل فتتم عملية الاحتراق عن طريق الضغط

من حيث الاداء 1 المحرك الديزل ذو كفائة عالية مقارنة بالمحرك البنزين وتأتي الزيادة في الكفاءة من إرتفاع نسبة االضغط (compresses ratio) في المحركات الديزل حيث تتراوح ما بين 1:14 إلى 1:25 أما البنزين فيتراوح ما بين 1:8 إلى 1:12 و كما هو معروف أن كفاءة المحرك تتناسب طرديا مع نسبة االضغط. يعنى مثلا لو معاك محركين واحد ديزل وواحد بنزين والاتنين سعتهم واحدة مثلا 2000 سى سى المحرك الديزل بيبقى ذو قوة وعزم دوران اعلى من البنزين 2-يعتبر وقود الديزل ذو تكلفة منخفضة مقارنة بباقي أنواع الوقود كما أن الطاقة الكامنة فيه أعلى من الطاقة الكامنة في وقود البنزين

ماهى عيوب المحرك الديزل ؟
نسبة الضغط العالية في المحركات الديزل والتي تصل إلى 1:25 يجبر المصمم على زيادة حجم ووزن المحرك مما يؤدي إلى غلاء محركات الديزل نسبيا المحركات الديزل لا تحتاج إلى بوجيهات وبالرغم من كدة فيها بوجيهات لية ؟ عشان المحركات الديزل بتعتمد على مبدئ الإشتعال الذاتي لخليط الوقود بالهواء إلا أن هذا الخليط تطبيقيا لا يشتعل حين يكون المحرك باردا مما يجعل المحرك الديزل يحتاج رغم كونه محرك إشتعال ذاتي إلى شموع إشعال البوجيهات


*مكونات المحرك*

*
*



صوره لجسم محرك مستقيم


*أنواع المحركات حسب ترتيب أسطواناتها :*

1 - محركات مستقيمة وترتب فى صف واحد .
2 - محركات متقابلة الاسطوانات وترتب فيها الأسوانات بحيث يكون كل زوج منها فى وضع متقابل .
3 - محركات على شكل V وترتب فيها الأسطوانات بحيث تصنع فيما بينها زاوية قدرها 60 او 90 درجة .
وتنقسم المحركات على حسب عدد الاسطوانات الى :
1 - أحادى الاسطوانات
2 - ثنائى الاسطوانات
3 - رباعى الاسطوانات
4 - سداسى الاسطوانات
5 - ثمانى الاسطونات
ويتكون جسم المحرك ( البلوك ) من : الأسطوانات والمكبس والبنز والشنابر وذراع التوصيل وعمود المرفق وكراسى عمود المرفق , العمود الكامات السفلى ومضخة الزيت والتوقيتات .

*وظيفة جسم المحرك :*

1 - تبريد المحرك .

2 - الاحتراق والقدرة .

3 - يحمل الاسطوانات والمكبس .

4 - بداخله عمود المرفق مع ذراع التوصيل اللذان يحولان الحركة الترددية للمكبس الى حركة دوارانية .

5 - يحمل عمود المرفق الحذافة التى تخزن الطاقة من شوط القدرة لتدفع به المحرك اثناء الاشواط الاخرى .

6 - بداخله مضخة الزيت ومسارات الزيت .

نظرية عمل جسم المحرك :

يعمل على تحويل الطاقة الحرارية والتى تنتج من احتراق الوقود والاكسجين من الهواء اليا لطاقة حركة للمكبس بحيث يتحرك المكبس من النقطة الميتة السفلى ويختزن جزء من هذه الطاقة فى الحذافة لتعوض الطاقة التى يحتاجها المحرك فى الاشواط الاخرى .

يقوم ذراع التوصيل بنقل القدرة من المكبس الى عمود المرفق , الذى يحول الحركة الترددية الى حركة دورانية .

يقوم جسم المحرك بالتخلص من الجرارة المتولدة بداخله عن طريق دائرة التبريد , والتخلص من العادم عن طريق نظام العادم .

أجزاء جسم المحرك :

1 - جسم المحرك ( البلوك ) أو كتلة الاسطوانات

2 - الأسطوانات ( الشميز )

3 - المكبس والبنز






البستم
 


زراع التوصيل ومركب به البستم بواسطه البنز والتيل
 


4 - ذراع التوصيل (البيل )




زراع التوصيل البئيل
 

5 - عمود المرفق او ( عمود الكرنك )



عمود الكرنك
 

6 - كراسي عمود المرفق

7 - عمود الكامات
​ 




عمود الكمات
 
8 - مضخة الزيت




طلمبه الزيت
 

9 - التوقيتات

10 - مجمع الزيت ( الكرتير )





1 - كتلة الأسطوانات ( الفرعه )





تصب ككتلة واحدة في المحركات المبردة الماء , وتنشأ عن ذلك كتلة الاسطوانات . وتكون هذه الكتلة عادة مع علبة المرفق جزء واحد يسمى بكتلة الأسطوانات والمرفق . أما المحركات التى تبرد الهواء فتتكون عادة من اسطوانات تثبيت على علبة المرفق بمسامير ملولبة .

تقوم علبة المرفق باستيعاب عمود المرفق وعمود الكامات السفلى إلى جانب قيامها بتثبيت الاسطوانات وتصنع عادة من حديد الزهر الرمادي أو من معادن خفيفة . وتصب كتلة الاسطوانات و الجزء العلوي من علبة المرفق كجزء واحد في محركات المبرد بالماء . وتصنع علبة المرفق في محركات تبريد الهواء من معدن خفيف , كما تثبت الأسطوانات بعلبة المرفق بواسطة شدادات أو مسامير . ويستعمل الجزء السفلى من علبة المرفق كحوض للزيت ويصنع من الفولاذ أو الألمونيوم .



2 - الأسطوانات

تصب مجموعة الاسطوانات مع كتلة المحرك ككتلة واحدة في المحركات المبردة بالماء . أما المحركات المبردة الهواء فتتكون من اسطوانات منفصلة تثبت على علبة المرفق فينتج إجهاد على الاسطوانة .

الاجهادات المؤثرة على الاسطوانة :

1 - الضغط العالي يصل من 40 إلى 60 بار في محركات البنزين ومن 50 إلى 80 بار في محركات الديزل .

2 - درجة الحرارة العالية تسبب إجهاد على الاسطوانة حيث تصل درجة الحرارة إلى 2000 درجة في لحظة الإشعال وتصل عند سطح الاسطوانة المبردة بالماء من 80 إلى 120 درجة وتصل عند سطح الاسطوانة المبردة بالهواء من 100 إلى 220 درجة .

3 - الاحتكاك يكون قويا وخصوصا عندما يكون المكبس في منتصف الشوط , حيث يدفع ذراع التوصيل الذي يكون في وضع مائل المكبس إلى اعلي دافعا إياه بقوة على جدار الاسطوانة , وينشأ عن هذا الضغط القوى احتكاك كبير .

الشروط الواجب توافرها في معدن الاسطوانة :

1 - مقاومة اجهادات كبيرة مثل درجة الحرارة العالية

2 - خواص انزلاق جيدة

3 - مقاومة عالية للتاكل

4 - موصلية حرارة عالية

5 - خفة الوزن

6 - مقاومة عالية للصدا

7 - قدرة تلاصق جيدة مع وسيط التزليق

8 - امكانية انتاج رخيصة

يستعمل عادة حديد الزهر الرمادى لصنع الاسطونات المبردة بالماء . اما الاسطوانات المبردة بالهواء فتصنع غالبا نت سبائك الألمونيوم . وتمتاز بموصلتها الجبيدة للحرارة وخفة وزنها .

اسباب زيادة التاكل قرب النقطة الميتة العليا :

1 - التزيت اقل مايمكن عند اعلى الشنبر

2 - زوال غشاء الزيت الموجود على جدار الاسطوانة بواسطة الوقود المتكاثف فوق سطح الاسطوانة , عند بدء ادارة المحرك البارد فى الشتاء لذلك ينشأ احتكاك جاف .

3 - تسبب اثار الكبريت تاكل فى الجزء العلوى للاسطوانة .

يؤدى زيادة التاكل الى زيادة الخلوص بين الاسطوانة والشنابر وتقل قدرة المكبس والشنابر على احكام عدم التسرب وينتج عن ذلك نقص فى قدرة المحرك ويزيد استهلاك الزيت وظهور دخان ازرق مع غازات العادم , لذلك يجب اصلاح الاسطوانة او تغييرها عندما يبلغ التاكل فى السطح الداخلى من 0,2 الى 0,4 مم تبعا لحجم المحرك . ويتم توسيع الاسطوانة بمقدار 0,5 مم يتبعه ثقل السطح الداخلى ويمكن اعادة توسيع الاسطوانة عدة مرات حتى تصل الى 2 مم ويستعمل فى كل مرة مكبس اكبر فى الحجم , يمكن استعمال جلب داخلية داخل الاسطوانة حتى تعوض التوسيع فيها .

يوجد نوعان من جلب الاسطوانة :

النوع الاول : الجلبة الداخلية الجافة الغير معرضة مباشرة لماء التبريد , ويمكن اعادة استعمال كتلة الاسطوانات بعد عملية التوسيع , وتنتج بعض المحركات وهى مجهزة بجلب جافة وفى هذه الحالة تصنع كتلة الاسطوانات من الحديد الزهر الرمادى , وهو ارخص من ذلك المستخدم فى صنع الجلب الجافة .

النوع الثانى : الجلب المبللة تحاط الجلبة بمياه التبريد , ويتم منع تسرب المياه بواسطة خلقات مطاطية وتنتج الجلب المبللة من الحديد الزهر .

مميزات الجلب المبللة :

1 - استعمال المكابس بمقاس واحد

2 - سرعة عمل اصلاح الاسطوانات

عيوب الجلب المبللة :

1 - يمكن لمياه التبريد الوصول الى مجمع الزيت فى حالة عدم احكام حلقات منع التسرب .

2 - تكون كتلة الاسطوانات اقل جساه .

3 - الاسطوانة المبرة بالهواء تحتاج الى سطح خارجى كبير , ولزيادة السطح الخارجى لابد أن تزود بزعانف وتصنع الزعانف من سبائك الالمونيوم .

من مميزات الاسطوانة المبرة بالهواء :

1 - خفيفة الوزن

2 - يمكن استبدالها بسهولة

3 - مناسبة لتبريد الهواء فقط

من عيوب الاسطوانة المبرة بالهواء :

1 - تؤدى الى زيادة طول المحرك فى المحركات المستقيمة .

2 - تسبب ضوضاء عالية جدا .



3 - المكبس

وظائف المكبس :

1 - يعمل كمانع تسرب متحرك بين غرفة الاحتراق وعلبة المرفق .

2 - يتلقى قوة ضغط الاحتراق وينقلها الى ذراع التوصيل .

3 - يتحكم فى حركة الغازات فى اسطوانات المحركات ثنائية الشوط .

4 - يوصل الحرارة الى جدار الاسطوانة والى زيت التزليق .

الاجهادات المؤثرة على المكبس :

1 - درجة الحرارة

2 - الضغط العالى

3 - الاحتكاك

الشروط الواجب توافرها فى معدن المكبس :

1 - مقاومة اجهادات كبيرة وخصوصا درجة الحرارة العالية

2 - مقاومة عالية للتاكل

3 - خواص انزلاق جيدة

4 - خفة الوزن

5 - ذو موصلية حرارة عالية

6 - مقاومة عالية للصدأ

7 - امكانية انتاج رخيصة

8 - قدرة تلاصق جيدة مع وسيط الانزلاق

يتكون المكبس من :

رأس المكبس وشفة الحريق ( تاج المكبس ) ومنطقة الشنابر وجزع المكبس وصرة مسمار المكبس ( البنز ) .

وظيفة جزع المكبس : توجيه حركة المكبس داخل الاسطوانة ونقل القوى الجانبية الى جدار الاسطوانة وتتحكم الفتحات والنهاية السفلى لجزع المكبس فى سريان الغازات فى المحركات ثنائية الأشواط . اما صرة البنز فتنقل القوى المؤثرة على المكبس الى ذراع التوصيل عن طريق بنز المكبس .



4 - الشنابر ( حلقات المكبس )

وظائف شنابر المكبس :

1 - منع وصول الزيت الى غرفة الاحتراق

2 - منع تسرب الغازات من غرفة الحريق الى علبة المرفق

3 - توصيل الحرارة من رأس المكبس الى جدار الاسطوانة

أنواع الشنابر :

شنابر احكام الانضغاط . وشنابر كشط الزيت . وتشترك شنابر الانضغاط فى عملية تنظيم استهلاك الزيت .



5 - بنز المكبس

ينقل القوة المؤثرة على المكبس الى ذراع التوصيل , وهو يتعرض لاجهاد لذلك يحتاج الى البنز الى قلب متين وسطح صلب ( الفولاذ ) . 

ينتج البنز والصرة معا ثم يزوجا فى المصنع المنتج .



6 - ذراع التوصيل

وظائف ذراع التوصيل :

1 - وصل المكبس بعمود المرفق

2 - نقل القوة من المكبس الى عمود المرفق

3 - توليد عزم لي على عمود المرفق

4 - تحويل الحركة الترددية الى حركة دورانية

الاجهادات المؤثرة على ذراع التوصيل :

1 - احتكاك فى المحامل

2 - اجهاد ضغط ينتج عنه خطر انبعاج ذراع التوصيل

3 - اجهاد شد وهو ينتج عن قوى القصور الذاتى الكبيرة للمكبس

الخواص الواجب توافرها فى ذراع التوصيل :

1 - خواص انزلاق جيدة للمحامل

2 - مقاومة عالية لاجهاد الانبعاج

3 - مقاومة عالية الاجهاد الشد

4 - خفة الوزن

معادن اذرع التوصيل :

تتطلب الاجهادات صنع ذراع التوصيل من الفولاذ مصلد ومطبع حراريا , ويصنع غالبا من سبائك الفولاذ المحتوية على الكروم او المنجنيز والسيليكون .

يتكون ذراع التوصيل من : النهاية الصغرى لذراع التوصيل مع جلبتها والذراع والنهاية الكبرى لذراع التوصيل مع الغطاء المحمل ومسامير الربط الملولبة .



7 - عمود المرفق

عبارة عن عمود مصمم على شكل زاوية قائمة فى اكثر من موضع

وظائف عمود المرفق :

1 - توليد الحركة الدورانية

2 - توليد عزم الدوران ونقله الى القابض

3 - تلقى القوى المؤثرة على المقابض ونقلها الى المحامل

4 - تثبيت الحذافة والقابض

5 - ادارة تورس التحكم ومضخة الماء والمولد والمروحة ومضخة الحقن

الاجهادات المؤثرة على عمود المرفق :

1 - اجهاد الانحناء

2 - اجهاد الالتواء , يعتمد على عزم الدوران وطول العمود وقطره

3 - الاهتزار الالتوائى وهو يتوقف على مادة تصنيع عمود المرفق وطوله وقطره

4 - الاحتكاك فى مواقع المحامل

الخواص الواجب توافرها فى عمود المرفق :

1 - مقاومة الانحناء

2 - مقاومة الالتواء

3 - مقاومة البرى

4 - خواص امزلاق جيدة

يصنع عمود المرفق من الفولاذ او حديد الزهر ذى الجرافيت الكروى .



8 - الحذافة 

تتصل الحذافة بعمود المرفق , وتصنع من الحديد الصلب المخلوط بالزهر الرمادى

وظائف الحذافة :

1 - تخزين الطاقة من الشوط الفعال الى الأشواط الغير فعالة

2 - يثبت بها الترس الحلقي الخاص ببادئ تشغيل المحرك
ويقال عللى هذا الترس ترس الفلام 

3 - تركب داخلها القابض

4 - يحدد عليها علامات ضبط الصمامات وضبط الأشغال

يجب وضع علامات لتحديد موضع ارتكاز الحذافة قبل فكها من المحرك , فإذا وجد بعض الرائش بأسنان الترس الحلقى فيجب ازالتها , كما يجب استبداس الترس الحلقى بأخر جديد اذا ظهر فى أسنانه برى شديد . وان وجدت خدوش على سطح الضغط لقرصى القابض , يجب اعادة تجليخ هذا السطح .


----------



## حفيظة سويدي (22 سبتمبر 2013)

متألق دوما اخي me4me
موضوع مهم جدا اشكرك على مشاركتك المتميزة


----------



## me4me (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الشكر لله وشكرا ع المرور


----------

